# Waxing



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 27, 2017)

Earlier today, I had my arms and legs waxed, which I had never done, before. The process was only mildly uncomfortable, which pleased me very much; having my hair pulled out felt only like tiny pinpricks, and any pain from that lasted for only several seconds.

The procedure cost me $20 per arm and $30 per leg, but the end results were definitely worth that price; my legs are amazingly smooth, and I cannot believe that I have never done this, before. My skin did feel weird, initially, but I became accustomed to it fairly quickly. It is the middle of winter where I live, so my legs actually feel colder than they did, before; the hair on my legs was rather sparse, so I am surprised that having it removed has made such a great difference.

The process was too expensive for me to have it performed on a regular basis, but I am glad that I did it at least once, to know how it feels, and likely will have it performed again, at some point.

What about everyone else? Has anyone else here ever had any hair waxed from their body, or are you considering having it done? What do you say about this subject?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Never waxed. I have very little body hair to begin with.

Not a single strand of hair on my feet, hands, back, or buttcheeks. A tiny bit of leg, arm and chest hair.

Ironically though I can still grow a beard so idk how that works but whatever.

Even if I was hairy, I don't think I'd ever wax.


----------



## David (Dec 27, 2017)

My limbs are pretty hairy, but I've never waxed. That said, I've had my eyebrows threaded because my girlfriend was doing it and I wanted to accompany her to the fullest extent I could, even though I don't like how styled brows look.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> Never waxed. I have very little body hair to begin with.
> 
> Not a single strand of hair on my feet, hands, back, or buttcheeks. A tiny bit of leg, arm and chest hair.
> 
> ...



I do not have very much body hair, either, but I had been curious about waxing for quite some time, so I finally decided to have it done.



David said:


> My limbs are pretty hairy, but I've never waxed. That said, I've had my eyebrows threaded because my girlfriend was doing it and I wanted to accompany her to the fullest extent I could, even though I don't like how styled brows look.



My eyebrows are thankfully not very thick, but I may try having them threaded, to see what they look like afterward.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 28, 2017)

God bless you ddj

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 28, 2017)

Are you sure that you want to be the one doing the penetration during sex?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 28, 2017)

I am pretty sure that the hair that are on your arms + legs grow back at a relatively quick pace (about a couple of weeks, at most), so why on Earth would you spend a hundred bucks total on something like that?

A haircut is different because it’s much cheaper, and one doesn’t need to go back to the hair salon every month just to repeat said haircut over again. Twice every year would do.

As for this overall issue, a possible reason that men don’t need to wax/shave their arms/legs is that these traits that I mentioned are not things that make a man desirable to women.

In fact, this may actually backfire, as having perfectly smoogh arms/legs/skin are features that are valued more when one is a woman, but less so in men.


----------



## Island (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, I severely dislike the idea that men should have great amounts of body hair, because I find body hair to be extremely unappealing. At the gym where I exercise, very few men shave their underarms, while all the women do, so I cannot stand seeing that; shaving one's underarms is so easy; *it takes only thirty seconds per underarm, so why is it not more popular with men? If hairlessness is desirable in women, there is no reason that it should not be desirable in men, as well.*


Why _should _it be?

You have a weird tendency to assume that your opinion is shared by everyone; most people don't care about men's body hair and there are plenty who think it's attractive.

I have my fair share of body hair, but beyond keeping it clean and well-groomed, I don't know why it'd be anyone else's business what I do with it.


----------



## Fedster (Dec 28, 2017)

As a completely bald, hairless sack of meat, I do not require waxing. Once a year, I bathe in moonlight, completely naked, and yodel as loud as my lungs allow to maintain my perfect, hair-free form.

(All in all, I think you were ripped off — waxing doesn't cost that much.)

As an addendum to what @Island said:


----------



## Dayscanor (Dec 28, 2017)

As a female, I find hair on men to be quite sexy. Especially on the chest, rrrrr.

But in all seriousness, I'm not quite convinced that you need to get rid of all the hair on your body, or that hair is disgracious by nature, not even on women! Indeed I find that the media, society you name it pushes all those standards of beauty that are often unrealistic, and they just put more pression on women in particular to meet said standards.

Also porn plays a large part in it. Applied to this case, male porn actors often wax all of their body, and are circumcised. 

I just think you should embrace yourself, however you are, even if you have hairy man boobs. Kappa

Or bearded tits for that matter.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2017)

I read a reddit thread about a guy who had laser hair removal on his balls and he thinks it made him sterile.



DemonDragonJ said:


> @Shrike, to answer your question, of course I would be the one doing the penetration during sexual intercourse, but I would not object to my partner inserting their fingers into my anus, as I am certain that that would be very pleasurable



Posting in a DDJ thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 29, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Shrike, to answer your question, of course I would be the one doing the penetration during sexual intercourse, but I would not object to my partner inserting their fingers into my anus, as I am certain that that would be very pleasurable.



How many fingers?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cereza (Dec 29, 2017)

I have waxed my eyebrows, legs and underarms.

too scared to wax my vag.

if you're a guy waxing your chest and underarms is ok anything else is weird.


----------



## Island (Dec 29, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was not asking you what you did with your body hair, but I have no trouble sharing what I do with mine.


I was responding to your assertion that hairlessness should be desirable in men, hence why I bolded that part. I feel like your opinion is in the minority and that most men don't think it's other peoples' business.

Also, you did ask. You asked in the last line of the OP.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2017)

Cereza said:


> I have waxed my eyebrows, legs and underarms.
> 
> too scared to wax my vag.


But you waxed your eyebrows?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 29, 2017)

i might be a bit hairy but i'm not disgustingly hairy so i see no reason to wax.

tho i used my sister's epilator on a tiny bit of my arm and it fucking killed.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 29, 2017)

Cereza said:


> I have waxed my eyebrows, legs and underarms.
> 
> too scared to wax my vag.
> 
> if you're a guy waxing your chest and underarms is ok anything else is weird.



I have very little chest hair, so there is no need to remove what hair I do have there, but I do shave my underarm and pubic hair on a regular basis. If you do not mind me asking, do you shave your pubic hair?

@Dayscanor, I think that the reason for which hair removal is popular is that humans have naturally lost most of the body hair that they once had, so removing any hair that remains makes us look even more human and less like wild beasts.

@Shiba Miyuki, if I had shaved my legs, the hair would have regrown in only several days, so it taking several weeks to regrow is definitely worth the money that I paid.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 29, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> if I had shaved my legs, the hair would have regrown in only several days, so it taking several weeks to regrow is definitely worth the money that I paid.


Does this mean you pay 60 bucks every time you save your legs, where said hair grows back in about a couple of days or so?

I would imagine the costs of doing that would add up to something incredible, to be honest. Isn't there a skincare/waxing product for that kind of stuff that is sold in stores or something?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 29, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Does this mean you pay 60 bucks every time you save your legs, where said hair grows back in about a couple of days or so?
> 
> I would imagine the costs of doing that would add up to something incredible, to be honest. Isn't there a skincare/waxing product for that kind of stuff that is sold in stores or something?



I have never shaved my legs, because doing so would take too long, and I thought that it would be best to have a professional wax my legs, to ensure that the job was done well.


----------



## Dayscanor (Dec 29, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Dayscanor, I think that the reason for which hair removal is popular is that humans have naturally lost most of the body hair that they once had, so removing any hair that remains makes us look even more human and less like wild beasts.





But we are beasts my friend. We get daily proof of that...

But I forgot that you don't think that animals are worth saving or caring for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 29, 2017)

Waxing is great right afterwards but in about a week you might end up with some ingrown hairs. Use Tend Skin to help with that.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 29, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you do not mind me asking, do you shave your pubic hair?


I’m sorry, but what? This is getting a bit too personal methinks.


----------



## Cereza (Dec 29, 2017)

Mider T said:


> But you waxed your eyebrows?



yes I wax my eyebrows. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> I have very little chest hair, so there is no need to remove what hair I do have there, but I do shave my underarm and pubic hair on a regular basis. If you do not mind me asking, do you shave your pubic hair?



of course I shave down there

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 29, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> Waxing is great right afterwards but in about a week you might end up with some ingrown hairs. Use Tend Skin to help with that.



I have always applied moisturizing lotion to my skin, and I certainly have been doing so since I had my limbs waxed.



Shiba Miyuki said:


> I’m sorry, but what? This is getting a bit too personal methinks.



If she was willing to share that she does not wax her pubic hair, I do not see why she should would not be willing to share whether or not she shaves it.



Cereza said:


> of course I shave down there



I like that very much, and I hope that my girlfriend does, as well (and I hopefully will learn that sooner rather than later).


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 29, 2017)

I waxed my butcher block does that count?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 30, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have always applied moisturizing lotion to my skin, and I certainly have been doing so since I had my limbs waxed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tend Skin does something that moisturizers don’t. It’s an astringent that helps remove the dead skin that can cause ingrowns. Can’t recommend it enough.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I like that very much, and I hope that my girlfriend does, as well (and I hopefully will learn that sooner rather than later).


Did she finally accept?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 30, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> Tend Skin does something that moisturizers don’t. It’s an astringent that helps remove the dead skin that can cause ingrowns. Can’t recommend it enough.



That is very good; perhaps I shall check it out. Thank you very much.



Aruarian said:


> Did she finally accept?



We have not discussed that subject further since the last time that we have discussed it, but we already behave like a boyfriend and girlfriend, so I do not see the harm in referring to us as such. Could we please not discuss this subject in this thread?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 7, 2018)

Now that I have waxed my arms and legs, I shall need to maintain them and not allow the hair to regrow, which I shall do by shaving. It may be annoying initially to shave additional areas of my body beyond those that I already shave, but I imagine that I shall become accustomed to it before long, especially since the hair on my limbs is sparse and therefore will not take much effort to shave.



Ava said:


> How many fingers?



Only one or two, as I believe that an entire hand would be too much for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

In regards to waxing for first-timers, what can they expect when they try to wax their hair off the first time?

Would the process be painful if one were to do it by themselves (instead of it being done by a professional), or are there ways to reduce the discomfort/pain associated with this process?

Meanwhile, has anyone ever tried the Nair waxing strips for hair removal? I would imagine it would be a lot cheaper than having this process done somewhere else or something...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 7, 2018)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> In regards to waxing for first-timers, what can they expect when they try to wax their hair off the first time?



The process was not very painful, so I was pleased by that; the wax was warm against my skin, which was an unusual sensation, but nothing that I could not handle.



Shiba Miyuki said:


> Would the process be painful if one were to do it by themselves (instead of it being done by a professional), or are there ways to reduce the discomfort/pain associated with this process?



I have never waxed myself, so I cannot saying anything about that.



Shiba Miyuki said:


> Meanwhile, has anyone ever tried the Nair waxing strips for hair removal? I would imagine it would be a lot cheaper than having this process done somewhere else or something...



I have not used Nair products, but perhaps I could try them for the backs of my hands and the tops of my feet, since the stylist (what is the term for someone who performs waxing?) did not wax those areas.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> but perhaps I could try them for the backs of my hands and the tops of my feet, since the stylist (what is the term for someone who performs waxing?) did not wax those areas.


Perhaps this would be an experience that could be helpful on your part, especially if the product itself works as well as the people say.

It should be a lot cheaper in comparison to waxing that is done by a professional, at the very least.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

